# Use a cooler filled with Brine?



## nivekelborts2 (Nov 21, 2014)

Since I want to brine 6 pork loins at one time, can I do it in a cooler? I don't have room in the refrigerator for that many. Is the cooler plastic, food safe? Should I line it with a trash can liner? Is that food safe?

Thanks for your opinions,

Nivek 

P.S.   Thanks to Pop's for his Brine Recipe.  It is very tasty!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nivek Elborts said:


> Since I want to brine 6 pork loins at one time, can I do it in a cooler? I don't have room in the refrigerator for that many. Is the cooler plastic, food safe? Should I line it with a trash can liner? Is that food safe?
> 
> Thanks for your opinions,
> 
> ...


As long as you keep it at a safe temp the ice chest will be fine.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 21, 2014)

I do it all the time, but usually put the meat and brine in one or more of the larger Ziplock bags (2, 3, 5 gallon) ordered off Amazon just to speed with the cleanup, cut down on the amount of brine needed, and to help prevent unintended contamination.  Be sure to clean that cooler REALLY well after using it for brining.

Another trick I use is to freeze water in large sturdy jugs.  I have about 8-10 out in the freezer.  When I'm going to use the cooler for brining or for temporary food storage I just pull a few of the frozen water jugs out of the freezer and put them in the cooler.  That way I'm not always buying ice and can refreeze the jugs over and over until the plastic finally breaks.


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 21, 2014)

I use a cooler all the time. Any food grade bag will work. Have a bunch of venison chunks curing right now and since it is now winter in Michigan :(  it is easy to control the temp. Once the meet is bagged and in the cooler put a thermometer (in its protective sleeve) either along side the bag, or between the bags if there are more than one. I check it in the morning and evening for proper temp. if is is getting close to 40 degrees i put it outside for the night to cool down and if it is getting near freezing I bring it in the garage. You can also do the same with frozen jugs of water if you do not have the luxury of freezing outdoor temps :(  :(  :(

Barry.


----------



## gary s (Nov 22, 2014)

I agree, I use a cooler to brine a bunch of stuff at the same time, also use large zip locks too

Gary


----------

